# New way to grow Java moss???



## Jaggedfury

Any detail growth information to this? Just curious if I could grow other moss using this method.

How's the Algae control?
Health of Moss?
Discoloration of any sort?
Is that a Glass Jar or Plastic?
Is the lid left off or on the whole time other than topping off evaporated water?

Looks cool!


----------



## rhinotam0405

The top was left open. Glass jar sitting in the sill, indirect light most of the day. She rotated the jar around every week. She first used some of her tank water, then just added water straight from the well. No algae so to speak, the moss seems extremely healthy. I plan on starting to plant the tank today (maybe) and will be taking it out of the jar. I'll take some more photos and post. The moss is so thick in there that light can't penetrate all the way through the glass, so hopefully the insides are all healthy too.


----------



## rhinotam0405

Here's a picture of the top looking in. Not real sure how I am going to get it all out!


----------



## hockey9999

How long was it growing for? That's a ton of moss!


----------



## Rockhoe14er

haha. I think it would be awesome if people started selling moss by the jug. 

2L of java 50 dollars.....

is there much algae on the moss at all?


----------



## shane3fan

Wonder how many critters are living in that moss? Oh, wait, was it inside? Because of the pics I was thinking it was left outside, but now I see it says window sill.

Ive got some Peacock moss growing in a bowl under a CFL light in my fishroom. I just top it off like your friend did. Ive gotten some lady bugs down there lately.


----------



## rhinotam0405

I dont see any algae on it... but i havent taken it out yet. I'll take another picture of it when I get it out, maybe tonight.

HUMMM....moss by the jug??? you may be on to something!

It's been growing since the week beforeThanksgiving:bounce:


----------



## ValMM

Seeing that jar of Java moss makes me want to have hundreds of tanks, just so I could put a little in each. It looks awesome!


----------



## Granny

Last summer I was going to set up a new tank, so I took a glob of Java and a glob of Riccia, plopped each into its own clear plastic box to save it for the new tank, (one of those small storage boxes, bigger than the shoe boxes), filled it with tap water, and sat it on my porch in partial sun. It was growing almost immediately. I added a few guppies to each box and only bothered to add water when I noticed it was down.

I got worried when I saw mosquitoes laying eggs on it! But as I watched, the guppies surfaced and feasted on the eggs. They didn't miss a one that I could tell. Those guppies wiped out an entire summer's worth of mosquitoes! And the Java and Ricca almost filled the boxes before the summer was over. I'm thinking of using that method again this summer as mosquito control  I can see how a big glass jar might work even better because it would get light from top to bottom on all sides.


----------



## doubleott05

most excellent


----------



## hydrophyte

Wow.


----------



## aquariumluvr

That is awesome! I'm going to try this!


----------



## doubleott05

its just like you people to discover somethign cool so that i have to add to my list of stuff to do "aquarium wise" and have my wife get on to me for how much crap i have going on .... next on teh list java in a jar....


----------



## rhinotam0405

The moss was very clean, so much of it!!!! I'll get a picture on here tonight of it out of the jar, but for now, it's off to the zoo with my girls


----------



## JasonG75

So that we UNDERSTAND growth.. How much was placed in the jar to begin with?


----------



## Granny

Testing - I'll keep check on the progress and let you know how it goes. This is in a window that gets maybe 3 hrs of sun a day.


----------



## rhinotam0405

I think it was about that much moss that she started with. I ended up sharing some with another friend because there was so much in the jar. roud:

Good luck Granny starting the ricca.... this was an accidental experiment. She put about that much in the jar to hold it for me, and we couldnt get togther for months to swap plants. Worked out for me!:icon_lol:


----------



## kozlany

I've had a jar like that for a few years now. I was trying to rid my big tank of java moss but put some aside in case I changed my mind. I never defeated the java moss but still have the gallon jar full. 

Sometimes I change all the water, sometimes I top it with old tank water. I don't have a lid on mine.


----------



## kozlany

I tried riccia like that. Didn't work but I didn't try real hard either. I do have riccia in another jar with a little dirt and water. Didn't intend it. It got in there with some marsilea I was loosing in the tank so I transfered it to it's own little marsh.


----------



## sayurasem

any update on the moss granny?


----------



## Zerocon

updates?


----------



## hamsterman

I do the same thing, but I find that the moss near the center doesn't get quite enough light. This will work best if using multiple jars without too much moss in each. Also, make sure the moss doesn't receive light throughout the entire day or else you'll be facing some major algae issues.


----------



## acitydweller

is granny still around anymore? LOL


----------



## rodcuda

Oh no!!!! Lost another Granny!!


----------



## shrimpedout

Updaaaaates!

---
Get shrimped out!


----------



## Ljk09

You can consider it done by me!


----------



## acitydweller

Ljk09 is the new Granny!


----------



## Duramax38

I can't wait to see how this turns out!


----------



## requiem

Heh I've done this too and it works quite well. Just set it and forget it! My favourite type of project


----------



## Maechael

Necro'd twice in one day after 3 years.
Nice.


----------



## Bishop61

Actually, your post made it 3 :wink:

And so what? If it hadn't been necro'd, I never would have read it


----------



## Maechael

I like to point out necros so people don't wait around for an answer.

But kudos on the turnaround.


----------



## hammor

How long did it take to grow to a jar full of java moss? I'm trying this at home today.


----------



## Mr2peak

hammor said:


> How long did it take to grow to a jar full of java moss? I'm trying this at home today.


So how'd it go?


----------



## RugburnTanks

Just saw this today. Looks great! I'm starting a jar with Christmas moss


----------



## alcimedes

Hmm, maybe I'll do a jar with some java moss, take pictures and actually update on growth. It's been 4 years and still no definitive answer!


----------



## RugburnTanks

Ok, I sure will.


----------



## RugburnTanks

here is day one. Decent portion of moss. Will do weekly updates. Might even start several other jars with different components(ferts, more light, outside)


----------



## randym

I have two large windows lined with jars full of different kinds of moss. They get partial sunlight, and grow like crazy. I keep them as samples/backups of the moss in my tanks.

The biggest hassle is replacing the water that evaporates. Would probably be easier if I had bigger jars. Mine are pickle jars, spaghetti sauce jars, a few drinking glasses. Nothing near as big as a gallon. (Though I did find myself almost buying a gallon jar of pickles because I wanted the jar.)


----------



## RugburnTanks

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/12-tank-journals/952890-moss-jar-method.html here is this link for the journal Ill be keeping on the progress


----------



## cube860

time to pull out the mason jars!


----------

